# Vodafone 360 anmelden?



## --Undertaker-- (22. April 2010)

hey hab ma ne frage , wenn ich mich jetzt bei vodafone 360 auf mein samsung h1 anmelde, kostet das geld? wenn ja wie viel im monat


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2010)

Ist das nicht nur ne Art community-Applikation, um einfach "Freunde" usw. bei facebook usw. zu verwalten ? Dann müßten an sich nur die normalen Internetkosten anfallen... ^^


----------



## --Undertaker-- (22. April 2010)

hab ja internet zu hause kann ichs darüber nutzen oder muss ich extra zahlen bei vodafone 360?


----------



## iRaptor (22. April 2010)

So lange du nicht mit UMTS Online gehst nicht.


----------



## --Undertaker-- (23. April 2010)

weiss nicht was das ist und wies geht


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2010)

wenn du MIT dem Handy den Service benutzt, gehst Du damit ja online per UMTS (das is quasi DSL für Handys  ) und musst zahlen, aber nicht speziell wegen 360, sondern eben weil Du dann mobil online bist. Wenn Du mit dem Handy wiederum dich per WLAN mit Deinem Router verbindest und SO online bist, müßte es an sich kostenfrei sein - musst aber aufpassen, dass das Handy nicht trotz WLAN-Verbindung selber per mobilnetz online gehen will.


----------

